# Sirius, Delphi Exploring Backseat Video



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://finance.lycos.com/qc/news/story.aspx?story=46057304


> NEW YORK (AP) -- Two pairs of companies are developing in-car video systems geared at making it easy for consumers _ and perhaps more importantly, their kids _ to access and view television programming on the go.
> 
> Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. and auto parts maker Delphi Corp. unveiled separate deals Wednesday aimed at giving users more programming choices when they fire up their backseat video displays....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder if this is the beginning of something new for satellite radio, perhaps they will get into the video market as well. They could have this type of service for portable DVR's. A combo unit of Sirius/XM radio/video with DVR and maybe even a cellphone and video game system with computer/messaging/internet functionality would be the ultimate portable console and should be the goal of these companies. I think its very possible.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope not. Sirius is for music, I hope both providers stay out of the mobile video market and focus on what is getting them where they are, music.


----------



## rayydio (Dec 9, 2004)

I was reading Forbes magazine in the doctors office the other day and saw an add for a company who provides back-seat video systems using Directv now! I do not remember the name of the company and if they advertise in Forbes it's got to be expensive.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Audio does not take up much satellite space at all, video would, and there's only so many audio stations one can add, so any extra space they get can go towards video services. They could diversify their business and I'm sure there would be a demand for portable tv even with a limited video package. Maybe in the future they could also add games that you can download from the satellite and some internet/interactive applications to some devices as well.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> and there's only so many audio stations one can add


Check out Sirius Backstage and you'll see many folks there that disagree.


----------

